# Lil'Demon Guitars Now Open - $35 Grand Opening Setup Special**



## Lil'Demon (May 3, 2011)

This is Gene from Lil'Demon Guitars. Its been a while since I've posted as I've been working hard getting my new store / repair shop open. I'm located at 994 Dundas St. West, east of Ossington Av. (between Montrose and Beatrice) 

I am now open mon - thurs 11 - 7pm and fri - sat 11 - 6pm. As always I offer expert, guaranteed repairs to your instruments and amplifiers. I also do refinishing, restoration and vintage appraisals. In the coming weeks I will be taking in consignments. I'm in an excellent area full of musicians always looking for gear. I will also be buying, selling and trading used and vintage guitars, basses, amps, effects, and parts.

To celebrate my opening, for a limited time I am offering a $35 setup on ANY guitar (strings extra). I am also offering a 10% discount on all repairs to all GC members. Come by and say hi, I look forward to meeting you all.

Toronto Guitar Repair Shop | Guitar Repairs in Toronto :: Lil'Demon Guitars
416.893.5800


----------



## Fuzzy Picklez (Apr 20, 2011)

I might stop by. I don't live too far, and have passed by your place a few times before.
I might get you to help fix the bridge on my jaguar.


----------



## Lil'Demon (May 3, 2011)

Please bring it in Fuzzy. It would be my pleasure.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Gene, I was wondering why you haven't posted for a while. I may be coming to your shop in the near future and BTW good luck with your business. You always do good work.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 6, 2010)

Called you this afternoon ~ hoping to drop my acoustic off tomorrow for a neck set-up


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have had three guitars and an amp serviced by Lil Demon. Very good work. Very good prices. He has an amp tech who picks up the amps and works on them off site - only $45.00 to fix to two small problems.. I'll continue to have my work done by Gene and his friend.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Giving this thread a friendly bump!

I had my guitar fixed up by Gian (owner/operator Lil Demon Guitars) and I'm ecstatic about the results! He solved a mystery wiring problem I was having (that a different tech gave up on) and did one of the best setups I've ever had.

I just finished spending a whole night on my guitar, and it was heaven! I had to dig up this old thread and spread the word.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> Giving this thread a friendly bump!
> 
> I had my guitar fixed up by Gian (owner/operator Lil Demon Guitars) and I'm ecstatic about the results! He solved a mystery wiring problem I was having (that a different tech gave up on) and did one of the best setups I've ever had.
> 
> I just finished spending a whole night on my guitar, and it was heaven! I had to dig up this old thread and spread the word.


Here's Clean Channel's original thread describing the problem and solution: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=51875

Big thumb's up!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Right up the road from me!

Will come by sometime soon!


----------

